# Hapkido Personalities.



## Mr.Rooster (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello, just thought I'd start a thread for folks to add Hapkido personalities of folks they know that train in Hapkido. 
The L.A. Dodgers had a pitcher a few years back named Gott [forget his first name but I think it was Jim], whom was a Hapkido Dan.


----------



## Brian Jones (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes it was Jim Gott, Closer for the Dodgers. Black Belt ran a good article on him years ago where he shares his training, and how it became useful in a few situations

Brian Jones


----------



## Mr.Rooster (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you Mr. Jones.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 7, 2006)

Brian Jones said:
			
		

> Yes it was Jim Gott, Closer for the Dodgers. Black Belt ran a good article on him years ago where he shares his training, and how it became useful in a few situations
> 
> Brian Jones


 
Jim Gott now works for The Dodgers as their "Man-in-the Stands" type of guy. FYI


----------



## Mr.Rooster (Mar 7, 2006)

What's that mean IcemanSK?   Are you fibbin or is that real?


----------



## mateo (May 18, 2006)

www.kimshapkido.com/grand.htm

Gott was a student of Master Kim Chong Sung, I believe.

Gott is briefly mentioned here by one of Master Kim's instructors. 
http://www.kimshapkido.com/blackbeltnov1998.htm

Black Belt Magazine did a feature on him in November of 1994.


----------

